

Ed Lee scolds Ron Conway for supporting CIA torture - notjackma
http://sfist.com/2014/12/10/after_torture_report_ron_conway_twe.php

======
notjackma
Would any start-up founder refuse investment from Ron Conway because of his
personal beliefs? Ultimately, do you care about the source of funds?

For those who are more discerning, can you recommend any investors? How many
Michael Dearings are there?

[http://www.harrisonmetal.com/nsa-corrosion-of-silicon-
valley...](http://www.harrisonmetal.com/nsa-corrosion-of-silicon-valley/)

~~~
mindcrime
_Would any start-up founder refuse investment from Ron Conway because of his
personal beliefs?_

Yes. I would refuse to take his money, based on his support for the CIA and
torture.

